# smoked lasagna



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

i got 1 of them stouffers lasagna(did i post this idea last night?)it says oven cook @ 400 fer 2 hrs so i figger mesquite(thawed fer 3-5 hrs-170 internal & crispy or bubbly  after on top)i just reheated 1 & it's great- now i wantto do a from scratch 1 w/ smoked garlic & italian SAUSAGE....


----------



## walking dude (Oct 13, 2007)

that post confused me.........so you are saying you SMOKED a stouffers lasagne?

d8de


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 13, 2007)

That sounds wonderful gypsyseagod.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






When I make lasagna, I cut up some of those little smokies and add it to the meat sauce.....gives it a whole new level of taste.


I don't think you can go wrong with smoked garlic.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

no... i'm saying i was going to but life got in the way so i reheated it on the smoker & it gave me the idea to do a homemade smoked style- seems it'll work out well.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 13, 2007)

ahhhh.........reHEATED it on the smoker......k got cha now.......


d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

yes i'm smoking lasagna- it's a bummer to roll but if ya can get it lit... the basil sets it off.... lol


----------



## walking dude (Oct 14, 2007)

i find that if you use a weed burner, helps get it lit


d8de


----------



## twomill (Oct 14, 2007)

*I heat up boudan on the pit for snackin.  I works great!!  and tastes good too!*


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 14, 2007)

I've baked lasagna on my charcoal grill using indirect heat. I have not tried it on the smoker....thanks for the idea!


----------



## richtee (Oct 14, 2007)

As 1/2 registered gen-u-ine "eye-talian"...some things should not be smoked. Unless you like them that way.   ;{)

"It's NOT EYE-talian no more than it's Eye-taly"


----------

